# Senko's for river Saugeyes?



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone use Senko's for river 'Eyes? i use them on occasion for smallies when fishing faster moving water in the summer casting upstrteam and letting it bounce along the bottom as it drifts back down. just dawned on me last night that they may be good for 'Eyes, using a chartreuse or darter color, since they hug the bottom as well in swifter water. the waters where i usually fish for smallies are not known for having saugeyes in them so have yet to "accidentally" catch one on a senko.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I caught a few in September or early October, I was fishing for smallmouth and let it drift into swifter water. The first one was an accident, I intentionally let it drift after that. I haven't caught any on a senko since then, but I haven't really tried. When I caught the first one I was surprised but it makes sense. I was using blue pearl with silver flakes.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

that sounds like it will work what color do u think would be good???


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

caught a nice 18 incher a couple weeks ago letting a pearl fluke drift through fast water into a pool. it was the only fluke i had at the time and he tore it up pretty good, so i haven't had a chance to try it again. had a little weight on it, so it seems like it could be a decent way to catch some mid-day, deeper water eyes.


----------

